# power window woes



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Need to find a power window motor for driver's door on my '88 QSW. As you know parts are scarce and you'll never find one in the junkyard, just spent 6 hrs at 2 junkyards today and found 4 (yes, F O U R) dubs total.
Does anyone know what other cars used the same window motor/reg? Any Audi cars?

tia


----------



## Wereweazle (Oct 8, 2008)

I assume the Audi 5000 might, but that's strictly a guess. I know the Quantum sedan and wagon had the same doors, so if you can find either it should work. Other than that, good luck! I called five junkyards just last week asking for a part and they all laughed at me. Literally.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The manual regs are the same as a MKII, so good chance the motors are too. Just like front window wiper motors


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

The Audi 5000 window motors didn't match up, I tried that. They would only allow me to compare parts through the fence, like an awry quarantine situation.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

quantogs said:


> The Audi 5000 window motors didn't match up, I


duh :banghead:


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

There are several people parting out Quantums and Quantum doors in The Samba Classifieds. Check the link...

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifi...=&yearfrom=&yearto=&pricefrom=&priceto=&model[]=&section[]=&wanted=show&zip=&zipdist=0&state[]=&usaregion=&country=&sort=date&sort_order=DESC&submitButton=Search


----------

